# Anyone try Strainhunters Money Maker?



## TheMystified420 (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't seem to find much for smoke reports, was wondering how it was; flavor, smell, high?


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 23, 2014)

Don't give those fools your money man...


----------



## TheMystified420 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I've been reading, lol. I was just curious, since I see them on Herbies quite a bit when browsing.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 23, 2014)

They either pay for the advertising space or have alot of markup for the seedbank  ..its just greenhouse, same people, greenhouse is known for being Hermie prone hit or miss stuff and those guys are all giant douche bags..lol


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeh, I was gonna buy some beans the other day and noticed they were all over the place on Herbies. Was curious but I think I will give them a miss...


----------



## TheMystified420 (Mar 23, 2014)

I keep hearing bad things about them, I'm really going to have to read up on what they did wrong, lol.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 23, 2014)

Give me a minute ill show you who these fools are and if you only care about the product then this won't matter as much but just remember character will show through in the product..


----------



## TheMystified420 (Mar 23, 2014)

I agree, character goes a long ways for me. I'm curious to see how they got so popular while having such a bad name.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 23, 2014)

At ten mins arjan explains how the inbred land races exist..they fail to explain by going there and trading beans with the locals they are destroying that very seclusion they are coveting!! http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=89RH475eZYc and I can't find the video that made me dislike the guy but he walks up to a wild plant and just starts ripping leaves off and molesting the buds smelling it like a crack head making noises and stuff lol he is just a schmuck id never give them money for their Hermie prone junk rebranded or not ..just me though..the reason they got popular is the same reason many garbage breeders survive..hype! They make YouTube videos for the sixteen year old kids and a prepaid via that will never actually grow the plants, they have a good name and gimmick...and get lucky sometimes  just my opinion


----------



## TheMystified420 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well, was looking for a night time strain. Since they seem to have a bad rep, any suggestions on a good feminized couch lock strain? I'd love DJ Shorts Blueberry, but they aren't fem, and the prices are a bit high for me atm


----------



## Squidbilly (Mar 23, 2014)

I always stay stick with the tried and true strains! A hard hitting indica like OG Kush gets my vote everytime for the couch lock high. Dr. Greenthumb/CaliConnection/RiservaPrivada are all awesome seed banks with some of the best genetics in the world. Dr. G always gets me my beans in less then a week, never had any problems with cutoms or not getting orders. I don't recommend buying from a seed bank. Why go through a middle man? The best places to order seeds, IMO, are from the breeders themselves. You can call the Dr. personally, and that goes a long way with me. The only bad things I ever see about him are his prices!


----------



## Squidbilly (Mar 23, 2014)

I meant breader not banks, it's late


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 23, 2014)

I believe they also color their beans lol..more gimmick..i'm sure they are overall nice people with some good genetics but too much hit or miss for me to try them..I do have a freebie flower bomb Kush ill run and if it blows me away ill stop judging them so hard lol


----------



## TheMystified420 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you. So many breeders out there, I have no clue which ones are good or not. Where I live there isn't much variety, so I haven't been able to try that many strains. I'm definitely interested in trying some OG Kush, I might look into that.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 23, 2014)

I have just finished am rp og Kush yield for me was comical next to the other strains but does look killer..paradise whiteberry had a nice deep stone but a low ceiling not the stuff to try and marathon smoke to get higher and higher lol..also delicious super silver haze I think it is had a nice strong effect..best plant I've grown so far aesthetically anyway since its just drying, was a g13 sour d x chronic freebie..really liking the sours lately


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 23, 2014)

Maybe something to check out...and I almost hesitate to suggest this because I have not grown them yet..but, I took a chance, emerald triangle new strain sour puss..its Cali sour x lemon og x critical


----------



## TheMystified420 (Mar 23, 2014)

It seems like it takes a few seeds to find a good pheno worth keeping around. Although Im sure even the bad ones are better than brick weed, lol. I like the taste of sours too. Sour D is one of the few that actually comes around here once in a while. It has so many flavors, gets addicting.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 23, 2014)

Ya really all in all can't go wrong besides a few bad beans/eggs lol


----------



## TheMystified420 (Mar 23, 2014)

That sounds tasty, I like a lemon flavor. Makes me drool just thinking about it


----------



## Judge Mental (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow I just ordered beans and was gonna go with the money maker. But decided against it and got Emerald Triangle Lost Coast OG instead.

Peace


----------



## JohnnySocko (Mar 24, 2014)

Judge Mental said:


> Wow I just ordered beans and was gonna go with the money maker. But decided against it and got Emerald Triangle Lost Coast OG instead.
> 
> Peace


let us know how that goes...I couldn't get mine to crack


----------



## Judge Mental (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Johnny I hope I get better luck man. That happened to me last summer on some sour kush beans I was drooling over lol

Peace


----------



## TheMystified420 (Mar 24, 2014)

That would be a little disappointing, but I guess that's the way it goes sometimes. Better luck next time Johnny.


----------



## 821ent (Mar 27, 2014)

I have 6 money makers idk why lol fell into propoganda


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 27, 2014)

Got an Arjans Strawberry Haze flowering right now. It's really sweet smelling. The plant was half the size of everything else when flowering began but within 2 weeks it had surpassed my other plants in height. My issue is the buds are scraggly looking but it may be due to the fact that it takes much longer than their recommended flowering time. But the buds are starting to form everywhere with no hermie issues. Other than that I've been really surprised by it after all of the negatives on Greenhouse reviews. On the other hand, a CaliConnection Original Sour Diesel is the only thing in my garden to turn hermie on me. I cut that trash down last night so that it didn't effect the rest of my grow. Blimburn is a breeder I've been really surprised by. Grew out their Mamba Negra and it was a darling to grow and smoke. Easy to grow. I'm currently flowering a couple of their Wombat and its the frostiest in the grow room. I've also got a Silver LA(no branching, small buds below main cola but the sweetest, most delightful smell I've encountered), a Humboldt Seeds Trainwreck and she's the best looking, stinkiest in the grow. She also has the best branching and growing structure. I've also got a La Chocolat that's super frosty but doesn't grow or stretch any where near as much as my other ladies. If I were to rate my current grow I'd rate them in this order....Trainwreck, Wombat, La Chocalat, Arjans Strawberry Haze and lastly Silver LA. I know this is a lot but the first 3 on that list is what I would recommend along with Mamba Negra, Madness from world of seeds, Stacked Kush or Kandy Kush.


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have had very good luck with the money maker strain. I don't understand the problem others seem to have with it. is it the strain itself or the breeder that people do not like? using the wet paper towel method all my seeds germinated and three grows with them produced good crops. herbies has a great reputation.I do not know why the would damage it carrying bad seeds and the money maker is one of their most popular strains. am I and all those other customers who by these money makers wrong?


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 26, 2014)

kermit2692 said:


> At ten mins arjan explains how the inbred land races exist..they fail to explain by going there and trading beans with the locals they are destroying that very seclusion they are coveting!!
> 
> 
> 
> and I can't find the video that made me dislike the guy but he walks up to a wild plant and just starts ripping leaves off and molesting the buds smelling it like a crack head making noises and stuff lol he is just a schmuck id never give them money for their Hermie prone junk rebranded or not ..just me though..the reason they got popular is the same reason many garbage breeders survive..hype! They make YouTube videos for the sixteen year old kids and a prepaid via that will never actually grow the plants, they have a good name and gimmick...and get lucky sometimes  just my opinion


My god! I saw a video on vice about those assholes! First, the arrogance straight up annoys me. If you even have your toes dipped in the growing community, you are quickly aware of the history of that bank and how generally shitty their generic offerings are. Next you have them in this video straight up molesting plants and being completely ignorant sounding while holding immature beans, acting as if they've struck gold (all part of a good marketing ploy). 

Do they win cups? Sure, just goes to show cups can be bought (as they were and banned for a short period of time).


----------



## BadInfluence (Aug 26, 2014)

Who ever watched a strainhunters video knows what kind of people Arjan and his minions are. As mentioned before, they've crapped their rubbish seeds all over india and who knows where else and if somebody tells them what they are actually doing they stupidly defend their actions without even thinking about it.
Also, there are rumours that Arjan and/or GHS were involved in bribing the judges at the Cannabis Cup a few years back. Or was it Barney's Farm? Nevermind, they both dropped off the shopping list a long time ago.

And who calls a strain Money Maker anyway?


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 26, 2014)

BadInfluence said:


> Who ever watched a strainhunters video knows what kind of people Arjan and his minions are. As mentioned before, they've crapped their rubbish seeds all over india and who knows where else and if somebody tells them what they are actually doing they stupidly defend their actions without even thinking about it.
> Also, there are rumours that Arjan and/or GHS were involved in bribing the judges at the Cannabis Cup a few years back. Or was it Barney's Farm? Nevermind, they both dropped off the shopping list a long time ago.
> 
> And who calls a strain Money Maker anyway?


I would not touch either company (well barneys again since I did grow vanilla kush, a goddamn joke!). 

Money maker! Will make money for us!


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 26, 2014)

Here's money maker in hydroponics under LEDs like week 4 flower XD, in picture 2 its the massive one in the back.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 26, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> My god! I saw a video on vice about those assholes! First, the arrogance straight up annoys me. If you even have your toes dipped in the growing community, you are quickly aware of the history of that bank and how generally shitty their generic offerings are. Next you have them in this video straight up molesting plants and being completely ignorant sounding while holding immature beans, acting as if they've struck gold (all part of a good marketing ploy).
> 
> Do they win cups? Sure, just goes to show cups can be bought (as they were and banned for a short period of time).


No, I think SLH has legitimately won everything it's won. It's won blindfolded secret cups too. I've also had some really excellent Arjan's Haze. It's easy to hate (they particularly make it easy), but the reality is they have some great lines in their stable (as well as some that probably aren't so great). I understand not wanting to buy from them for other reasons.


----------



## gabechihua (Aug 26, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> No, I think SLH has legitimately won everything it's won. It's won blindfolded secret cups too. I've also had some really excellent Arjan's Haze. It's easy to hate (they particularly make it easy), but the reality is they have some great lines in their stable (as well as some that probably aren't so great). I understand not wanting to buy from them for other reasons.


Some of the hate is legitimate because of bad growing experiences, but most of it stems from winning too many cups and Arjan being too full of himself. That being said, I've enjoyed every Greenhouse strain I've tried. SSH was super potent and got me wrecked, SLH was very uplifting and enjoyable, and HS had a really nice clear heady high that morphed into an enjoyable stoney head high, weird creeper effect with that one. From what I sampled all three of those deserved the cups they won IMO.


----------



## Bluegrassgrower (Aug 27, 2014)

I just want to second on the humboldt seed org, some people blasted them but ive been running some of their genetics in the last few grows, just cut down a trainwreck and sour diesel of theirs still hanging the trainwreck smells A+ and their green crack i have in a jar and its also very pungent and knock down. Their pineapple skunk was also spot on with smell and taste. Yeilds werent the best on green crack but potency is there. Trainwreck has the yeilds and is frosty as a bitch. Also ran their blue dream but i wasnt impressed as many seem to have been, the pheno i had yeilded very nice at almost 6 zips for a small majorly trained plant but potency, smell, taste where all mediocre. Im gonna be popping their lost coast og soon to give it a whirl. Some others i have this run that im so far pleased with (havent yet harvested) are dinachem, cheese bomb. The thc bomb, reserva privada headband both are taking a little longer to finish than i like and the structure up to this point isnt quite what i like but we shall see before long. Just threw in a white lavendar and blueberry gum a friend of mine has been preaching about so we will see. Good luck on your search


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 11, 2014)

LOL I am currently Growing STRAIN HUNTERS *White Lemon* (El Niño x Super Lemon Haze) its very easy to grow... really big leaves... and the smell is kicking in now... very nice... got 3 of those no problems with any of them.... 





I've grown 
GHS Lemon Skunk every growing season except this season which is why I chose WHITE LEMON 
I LOVE Super Lemon Haze from GHS absolutely the BEST tasting and best smelling weed I've grown so far
But it takes ages! I chopped it in November and I'm not a patient person!
I've grown JACK HERER from GHS and it was perfect, delicious, jacks are my favorite personal smokes
Also CHEESE from GHS very very very very stinky and lovely also no problems easy easy easy grow
Also GREAT WHITE SHARK very easy to grow and thou turned out more like Big Brown Bear was massive yielder
I have grown EL Niño from GHS lovely lovely hard-nugs of goodness YUMMY very easy no problems there

I'm thinking of AFGOOEY from Strain Hunters............





Anyone tried Afgooey .... ?????????????????????

xxmissxx


----------



## althor (Sep 11, 2014)

Most of the strains I have tried from Greenhouse may have been top of the chain 15 years ago, but there is just so much better out there now. Like the above post mentioned... SLH, good but not great. Jack Herer, eh I will pass. Cheese- played out and not great to begin with, etc...


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 11, 2014)

althor said:


> Most of the strains I have tried from Greenhouse may have been top of the chain 15 years ago, but there is just so much better out there now. Like the above post mentioned... SLH, good but not great. Jack Herer, eh I will pass. Cheese- played out and not great to begin with, etc...


Interesting opinion! My opinion is the Jack Herer is just one of the most deeeelicious things on the planet! Just coz Chocolate Cake was invented a long time ago I ain't gunna stop eating it     And The SLH wow just smooth and fine like wine! but lemoneeeeyyyyy.... U shud try the Jack Herer outdoor in Spain WOW its booooooooooommmmtastic!!!!! YUM!


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 11, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Interesting opinion! My opinion is the Jack Herer is just one of the most deeeelicious things on the planet! Just coz Chocolate Cake was invented a long time ago I ain't gunna stop eating it     And The SLH wow just smooth and fine like wine! but lemoneeeeyyyyy.... U shud try the Jack Herer outdoor in Spain WOW its booooooooooommmmtastic!!!!! YUM!


But would you buy a chocolate cake with no icing when there are types of Chocolate cake out there all iced up and ready to be scarfed down?  Analogies are fun!


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 11, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> But would you buy a chocolate cake with no icing when there are types of Chocolate cake out there all iced up and ready to be scarfed down?  Analogies are fun!


Yeah coz these days they just make the icing way too sweet!
So I'd go for the Soft and Tasty OLD School cake!
mmmmmmm Hungry now!!!!!!!


----------



## althor (Sep 11, 2014)

I will go to Baskin Robins and get the Ice Cream Cake.... So much better...


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Sep 11, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> I always stay stick with the tried and true strains! A hard hitting indica like OG Kush gets my vote everytime for the couch lock high. Dr. Greenthumb/CaliConnection/RiservaPrivada are all awesome seed banks with some of the best genetics in the world. Dr. G always gets me my beans in less then a week, never had any problems with cutoms or not getting orders. I don't recommend buying from a seed bank. Why go through a middle man? The best places to order seeds, IMO, are from the breeders themselves. You can call the Dr. personally, and that goes a long way with me. The only bad things I ever see about him are his prices!


cc are hit and miss too.greenhouse sell the most seeds,so ofcourse they will have the most negative reviews.but many more ppl are happy with greenhouse strains,than what arnt.i personally dont grow their stuff,but they have lots of fans,who keep them in business.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Sep 11, 2014)

Bluegrassgrower said:


> I just want to second on the humboldt seed org, some people blasted them but ive been running some of their genetics in the last few grows, just cut down a trainwreck and sour diesel of theirs still hanging the trainwreck smells A+ and their green crack i have in a jar and its also very pungent and knock down. Their pineapple skunk was also spot on with smell and taste. Yeilds werent the best on green crack but potency is there. Trainwreck has the yeilds and is frosty as a bitch. Also ran their blue dream but i wasnt impressed as many seem to have been, the pheno i had yeilded very nice at almost 6 zips for a small majorly trained plant but potency, smell, taste where all mediocre. Im gonna be popping their lost coast og soon to give it a whirl. Some others i have this run that im so far pleased with (havent yet harvested) are dinachem, cheese bomb. The thc bomb, reserva privada headband both are taking a little longer to finish than i like and the structure up to this point isnt quite what i like but we shall see before long. Just threw in a white lavendar and blueberry gum a friend of mine has been preaching about so we will see. Good luck on your search


HSO really do have very solid strains,without a doubt,they use genuine cuts for many of there strains.


----------



## althor (Sep 11, 2014)

^ I have had good experiences with HSO personally, but I have also seen a lot of bad reviews.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 11, 2014)

Greenhouse succeeds due to legacy, being in the game as long as they have and of course marketing. 

How many times have you seen full page ads on their gear? Or YouTube videos of them prancing around communities, fucking up genetics and talking bollocks?

It's not word of mouth or high praise, search any of these boards and complaints are numerous. Not to say I'm sure there are some good plants, but overall why bother when there are so many other offerings with far less complaints?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Greenhouse succeeds due to legacy, being in the game as long as they have and of course marketing.
> 
> How many times have you seen full page ads on their gear? Or YouTube videos of them prancing around communities, fucking up genetics and talking bollocks?
> 
> It's not word of mouth or high praise, search any of these boards and complaints are numerous. Not to say I'm sure there are some good plants, but overall why bother when there are so many other offerings with far less complaints?



I'm going to pick up a pack of Super Lemon Haze at some point. I would pass on most of their stuff, but I've seen way too many good reviews of that strain to believe that it's garbage.


----------



## althor (Sep 11, 2014)

^ I dont think SLH is garbage at all. It is a solid plant. Thing is, there are about 10,000 strains available right now that are very solid plants and you don't have to contribute to Arjan to get them.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm going to pick up a pack of Super Lemon Haze at some point. I would pass on most of their stuff, but I've seen way too many good reviews of that strain to believe that it's garbage.


That is honestly the only strain I've heard good thing about. I'd still feel dirty giving them any money


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 11, 2014)

althor said:


> ^ I dont think SLH is garbage at all. It is a solid plant. Thing is, there are about 10,000 strains available right now that are very solid plants and you don't have to contribute to Arjan to get them.


That's a good point althor. I make a point not to support the db's in the seed business.... but in this case I will make an exception. Just one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 11, 2014)

One exception will cost you $12.50 and shipping. Arjan's cut of that shouldn't cause to much guilt.

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/green-house-super-lemon-haze

I've got two DNA Lemon Skunk beans popped a week, but might not have room to run them because of an unexpected high number of fems from some regs a few weeks before.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> One exception will cost you $12.50 and shipping. Arjan's cut of that shouldn't cause to much guilt.
> 
> http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/green-house-super-lemon-haze
> 
> I've got two DNA Lemon Skunk beans popped a week, but might not have room to run them because of an unexpected high number of fems from some regs a few weeks before.


Not the worst problem to have 

I'm still waiting for some plants to see and really hope at least one of my Malawi is a she. Enough stuff on deck that a couple of males won't be too disappointing but I do hope at least one female from each strain to get an idea of what to check out further.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 11, 2014)

Lemon Skunk is awesome as well (from DNA or GHS it's the same cut S1'd).


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 11, 2014)

althor said:


> Most of the strains I have tried from Greenhouse may have been top of the chain 15 years ago, but there is just so much better out there now. Like the above post mentioned... SLH, good but not great. Jack Herer, eh I will pass. Cheese- played out and not great to begin with, etc...


No, SLH is great. You will find a huge % of winning plants in that line and the actual top of the line plants are incredible. If it wasn't great it wouldn't be winning blindfolded cups left and right (and it has - going against some of the elites cuts that everyone wants too).


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 12, 2014)

althor said:


> I will go to Baskin Robins and get the Ice Cream Cake.... So much better...


I dunno wot a baskin robins ice cream cake is............ BUT it sounds REALLY gooooooooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 12, 2014)

althor said:


> ^ I dont think SLH is garbage at all. It is a solid plant. Thing is, there are about 10,000 strains available right now that are very solid plants and you don't have to contribute to Arjan to get them.


I used to live in Amsterdam for years so I know that DUTCH guys are very special in the head they ALL have what I call - "a god complex" - every single dutch guy I ever friended at some point told me he'd beaten the World Karate Champion! or the World Jujitsu Champion! or Some other poor ol champion! So ARJAN is understandably DUTCH and acts in the NORMAL dutch manner which makes him so "annoying" (mild) to people who don't know the DUTCH-BRAIN and how it calculates that they ARE the best! So he has LOVELY weed but he's a Clogger! U Have to see past the Book Cover coz almost ALL the cloggers are exactly LIKE THAT!!! He isn't SPECIAL by thinking he is SPECIAL - is what I'm trying to say - go live in the DAM and You will see he is just a Normal GEEZER!


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 12, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> I used to live in Amsterdam for years so I know that DUTCH guys are very special in the head they ALL have what I call - "a god complex" - every single dutch guy I ever friended at some point told me he'd beaten the World Karate Champion! or the World Jujitsu Champion! or Some other poor ol champion! So ARJAN is understandably DUTCH and acts in the NORMAL dutch manner which makes him so "annoying" (mild) to people who don't know the DUTCH-BRAIN and how it calculates that they ARE the best! So he has LOVELY weed but he's a Clogger! U Have to see past the Book Cover coz almost ALL the cloggers are exactly LIKE THAT!!! He isn't SPECIAL by thinking he is SPECIAL - is what I'm trying to say - go live in the DAM and You will see he is just a Normal GEEZER!


Most of the dutch fighters I know of have been out of competition for long stretches of time because some jack ass at a club starts shit with them. Badr Hari and his brother knocked the fuck out of a couple dudes at a night club, so did Allistair Overeem, all because some dudes thought they were tough shit. I don't know what it is about guys when they get some beers in 'em thinking they are going to get rich messing with a pro fighter or something.

Overeem was out for a year or more from injuring his hand on a bouncers face. Seems to happen a lot when dutch fighters go out at night.







Who on earth wants to fight that man?


----------



## althor (Sep 12, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> I used to live in Amsterdam for years so I know that DUTCH guys are very special in the head they ALL have what I call - "a god complex" - every single dutch guy I ever friended at some point told me he'd beaten the World Karate Champion! or the World Jujitsu Champion! or Some other poor ol champion! So ARJAN is understandably DUTCH and acts in the NORMAL dutch manner which makes him so "annoying" (mild) to people who don't know the DUTCH-BRAIN and how it calculates that they ARE the best! So he has LOVELY weed but he's a Clogger! U Have to see past the Book Cover coz almost ALL the cloggers are exactly LIKE THAT!!! He isn't SPECIAL by thinking he is SPECIAL - is what I'm trying to say - go live in the DAM and You will see he is just a Normal GEEZER!


It goes much deeper than an annoying attitude. This guy has purposefully seeded up landrace crops so he can be the only one to have the originals. Can't possibly support someone with such low morality.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 12, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> I used to live in Amsterdam for years so I know that DUTCH guys are very special in the head they ALL have what I call - "a god complex" - every single dutch guy I ever friended at some point told me he'd beaten the World Karate Champion! or the World Jujitsu Champion! or Some other poor ol champion! So ARJAN is understandably DUTCH and acts in the NORMAL dutch manner which makes him so "annoying" (mild) to people who don't know the DUTCH-BRAIN and how it calculates that they ARE the best! So he has LOVELY weed but he's a Clogger! U Have to see past the Book Cover coz almost ALL the cloggers are exactly LIKE THAT!!! He isn't SPECIAL by thinking he is SPECIAL - is what I'm trying to say - go live in the DAM and You will see he is just a Normal GEEZER!


@Sativied 

It all makes sense now.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 12, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Most of the dutch fighters I know of have been out of competition for long stretches of time because some jack ass at a club starts shit with them. Badr Hari and his brother knocked the fuck out of a couple dudes at a night club, so did Allistair Overeem, all because some dudes thought they were tough shit. I don't know what it is about guys when they get some beers in 'em thinking they are going to get rich messing with a pro fighter or something.
> 
> Overeem was out for a year or more from injuring his hand on a bouncers face. Seems to happen a lot when dutch fighters go out at night.
> 
> ...


did you see how quickly overeem got his ass kick by that big fat America redneck. Like less than 1 minute into the first round, obviously those muscles mean nothing when you have a glass jaw.


----------



## Sativied (Sep 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> @Sativied
> 
> It all makes sense now.


Oh sure, having a god complex, thinking they are the best in the world, yeah that's typical Dutch and not American


----------



## althor (Sep 12, 2014)

^ You pointed out the difference, you used the word THINKING which describes the Dutch...


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Oh sure, having a god complex, thinking they are the best in the world, yeah that's typical Dutch and not American


Everyone can act like that. It's weird nationalism. Funny because neither of those places are where the natural building blocks of the strains we love come from.


----------



## Sativied (Sep 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Everyone can act like that. It's weird nationalism.


Americans and their flag, weird a little but I also envy it a little, we don't do a lot of nationalism in the Netherlands unless there's a soccer or iceskating tournament (K1 and similar are not so popular here), it is frowned upon heavily, WWII... next to Germany...

I posted it before, Arjan is a typical big mouth Amsterdammer, a bit over the top (think New Yorker + Texan) and yes I do love that typical Amsterdammer attitude. I'd like it more if Arjan could back up everything what he says of course, but comparing an Amsterdammer to all the Dutch is like comparing a New Yorker to someone from SoCal, just ignorant. Comparing me to either Arjan or all Dutch is just schoolyard level silly. Most of the Dutch people are just simpleminded sheep, like most americans, australians, indians... like most of you. _Nothing_ like me 

Martial arts (doing it, not just watching it on TV) is popular here and taken quite seriously too so xxMissxx must have hit on some sad fuckers if they actually claimed they beat a "world" champion.



TonightYou said:


> Funny because neither of those places are where the natural building blocks of the strains we love come from.


I don't see how that's a requirement for taking credit but which country the popular strains or their "natural building blocks" come from is irrelevant for me when it comes to getting credit, which goes to the persons and not the countries involved. Although a country as a whole does deserve 'some credit if they facilitated the creation of all those wonderful genetics, like condoning coffee shops and seed banks.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Americans and their flag, weird a little but I also envy it a little, we don't do a lot of nationalism in the Netherlands unless there's a soccer or iceskating tournament (K1 and similar are not so popular here), it is frowned upon heavily, WWII... next to Germany...
> 
> I posted it before, Arjan is a typical big mouth Amsterdammer, a bit over the top (think New Yorker + Texan) and yes I do love that typical Amsterdammer attitude. I'd like it more if Arjan could back up everything what he says of course, but comparing an Amsterdammer to all the Dutch is like comparing a New Yorker to someone from SoCal, just ignorant. Comparing me to either Arjan or all Dutch is just schoolyard level silly. Most of the Dutch people are just simpleminded sheep, like most americans, australians, indians... like most of you. _Nothing_ like me
> 
> ...


Tons of people from all parts of the world have worked to bring us good cannabis. Arguing who does it best is silly. One day I will make it to the Netherlands, as I absolutely enjoyed traveling in Europe previously. 

I think it does matter where the strains were taken from. It's not like your geography or mine had these quality building blocks to start with. But it's just my opinion and I'm really not in the mood to argue


----------



## Sativied (Sep 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I think it does matter where the strains were taken from. It's not like your geography or mine had these quality building blocks to start with. But it's just my opinion and I'm really not in the mood to argue


Perhaps you can explain without "arguing"? I agree it's important info to know a strain's origin, but I specifically meant when it comes to taking credit as a nation. So many products and inventions and even food we eat are not based on building blocks that were originally 'here'. My points was it's not like I feel better about myself or about being Dutch for the work Nevill or Ben Donkers for example have done, I assume that goes for most Americans and Northern Light being created on an island near Seattle as well.



TonightYou said:


> Tons of people from all parts of the world have worked to bring us good cannabis. Arguing who does it best is silly.


Indeed, if anything it was the collaboration of American and Dutch growers and breeders that developed the building blocks for most of the popular strains nowadays. 

It's auto-translated if you select English, which isn't the best translation, but here's some relevant history of part of the collaboration:
http://www.olded.nl/Old Ed geschiedenis.html


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 12, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Oh sure, having a god complex, thinking they are the best in the world, yeah that's typical Dutch and not American


LOL!


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Perhaps you can explain without "arguing"? I agree it's important info to know a strain's origin, but I specifically meant when it comes to taking credit as a nation. So many products and inventions and even food we eat are not based on building blocks that were originally 'here'. My points was it's not like I feel better about myself or about being Dutch for the work Nevill or Ben Donkers for example have done, I assume that goes for most Americans and Northern Light being created on an island near Seattle as well.
> 
> Indeed, if anything it was the collaboration of American and Dutch growers and breeders that developed the building blocks for most of the popular strains nowadays.
> 
> ...


Sorry, my back is fucking killing me so I'm getting a bit cranky. Being a work sucks, as obviously I can't get myself properly medicated. Nerve pain is the fucking devil and all the pills I'm swallowing aren't doing shit!

What I meant was all the strains we love basically come from a couple of different areas of the world. Mainly Asia, Africa and South America (which were actually brought over and not indigenous to SA). These areas are where cannabis started and was breed previously, for much longer might I add, by indigenous people of those regions.

For some reason, these people are written out of history.

Edited to fix spelling and shit


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> What I meant was all the strains we love basically come from a couple of different areas of the worls. Mainly Asia, Africa and South America



All the strains I love come from England and Canada; always in less than 2 weeks after ordering. Burning these strains has yet to conjure images of indigenous people, so these beans must have paid their dues......or something......


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> All the strains I love come from England and Canada; always in less than 2 weeks after ordering. Burning these strains has yet to conjure images of indigenous people, so these beans must have paid their dues......or something......



Lol you know what I mean 

I said building blocks and yes mine too seem to come from England. Haven't ever ordered from Canada though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 12, 2014)

Sativied said:


> I agree it's important info to know a strain's origin, but I specifically meant when it comes to taking credit as a nation.


I declare the credit goes to the USA.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I declare the credit goes to the USA.


Is that last one bill and Hilary? Look like some hippies


----------



## mauricem00 (Sep 29, 2014)

TheMystified420 said:


> I can't seem to find much for smoke reports, was wondering how it was; flavor, smell, high?


the money maker produces a smooth and flavorful smoke but can be more difficult to grow than other strains and the seeds from this breeder can be a little inconsistent.these are one of the cheaper seeds and you get what you pay for.


----------



## althor (Sep 29, 2014)

mauricem00 said:


> the money maker produces a smooth and flavorful smoke but can be more difficult to grow than other strains and the seeds from this breeder can be a little inconsistent.these are one of the cheaper seeds and you get what you pay for.


 You can get quality genetics for very low prices.


----------



## AllenHaze (Sep 29, 2014)

althor said:


> You can get quality genetics for very low prices.


You can also spend 100's of dollars and not be guaranteed a winner. @ OP - Check reviews and pick something that has been proven to be consistent by many different growers. Isn't it a pity when people lie about their origins?


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Sep 29, 2014)

I've seen some pretty damn amazing arjans haze grown before. Smelled amazing like a pine forest and cologne.


----------



## furnz (Sep 29, 2014)

So they started a new company as an attempt to get away from the greenhouse name...?
I watched all the strain hunters thinking some cool land races would come (hence their name), yet all i see is typical strains listed at the attitude. No land races. What a bunch of marketing BS.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 29, 2014)

furnz said:


> So they started a new company as an attempt to get away from the greenhouse name...?
> I watched all the strain hunters thinking some cool land races would come (hence their name), yet all i see is typical strains listed at the attitude. No land races. What a bunch of marketing BS.


yup and their first cup win was based on 100% bullshit under the new company name. Off to a great start.


----------



## furnz (Sep 29, 2014)

While we're at it.
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=159889

G13 labs using stolen pictures of a non pineapple express plant,
to sell pineapple express seeds.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 30, 2014)

awwwwwwww I tink they all Cute! Especially the one in the middle!!!!!


----------



## kindnug (Sep 30, 2014)

Replace Hunters with Fuckers and now you have what their Co. name should be.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 30, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Replace Hunters with Fuckers and now you have what their Co. name should be.


... and you call yourself KINDnug.... 
lol


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Oct 1, 2014)

bahahahaha listen to all you fucks who only grow hybrids complaining about a guy giving people who grow 1000-10000 plants at a time a handful of seeds. these people grow schwag that ya'll prolly wouldn't even smoke because youre smoking one of this months 100 new kush crosses


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 1, 2014)

If anything the majority of greenhouse is schwag.if ya haven't noticed, none of any the respectable growers here are buying the shit they are selling. It's marketing nonsense


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Oct 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> If anything the majority of greenhouse is schwag.if ya haven't noticed, none of any the respectable growers here are buying the shit they are selling. It's marketing nonsense


" respectable growers" lmao. 



I don't see any growers on here getting buds as big as the ones in this video either. when everyone on the internet slams a company yet they still are in business how can that be? obviously tons of people are growing their gear and don't have a problem with it. maybe all these "respectable growers " on here get pissed off about stable genetics and the lack of hermie flowers.


----------



## althor (Oct 1, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> " respectable growers" lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any growers on here getting buds as big as the ones in this video either. when everyone on the internet slams a company yet they still are in business how can that be? obviously tons of people are growing their gear and don't have a problem with it. maybe all these "respectable growers " on here get pissed off about stable genetics and the lack of hermie flowers.


 Uh, those buds aren't that out of the ordinary. Sorry to hear you aren't getting buds like that.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 1, 2014)

Well go buy yourself a bobble head of the king of cannabis lol

I honestly don't know any growers growing such shit. 

They have low prices and fem beans and buy giant advertisements in every cannabis magazine. Living on the work someone else actually made yet they still go and fuck it up


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Oct 1, 2014)

althor said:


> Uh, those buds aren't that out of the ordinary. Sorry to hear you aren't getting buds like that.


cali connection 
grow tent 
aquarium charcoal filter


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Oct 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well go buy yourself a bobble head of the king of cannabis lol
> 
> I honestly don't know any growers growing such shit.
> 
> They have low prices and fem beans and buy giant advertisements in every cannabis magazine. Living on the work someone else actually made yet they still go and fuck it up


I would totally get an arjan bobble head. it's fucking hilarious. how are they fucking it up though? they are making strains that's what they do. They have good seeds. I'm not saying everything from them is good cuz i have only smoked like 3 of their strains. I've never bought seeds any from them but I fail to see what they are doing as bad. They market their product better all the other companies but i don't see why that is a problem. to think that every strain from them is bull shit is illogical though.


----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 2, 2014)

I've bought LOTS of greenhouse strains and will ALWAYS be going back for more!! GHS LEMON SKUNK * mmm is delicious their JACK HERER is just extra delicious... their SUPER LEMON HAZE is just amazing... I've grown EL NIÑO and that was lovely hard nugs... and GREAT WHITE SHARK buds were massive... The WHITE WIDOW of theirs I've grown and was a big yielder... Also their CHEESE! Stank to high heaven! I've bought their LEMON SKUNK every season... its so Yummy... I've had way way way more problems with DUTCH PASSION Seeds than GHS seeds.... I keep growing GHS seeds and I still wanna buy them... so perhaps U lot need to get some and grow some! yum! yum! yum!


----------



## torontoke (Oct 2, 2014)

And arjan giving those farmers in strain hunters 1000's of seeds does nothing except water down what were already amazing landraces.

When i watched the show the same question kept. Coming up in my mind.
"If those landraces are so good and legendary, enough to fly a dozen dutch retards to the corners of the earth...then why the fuck do they need your painted seeds?"

They sell millions of seeds because they have a tourist hotspot in one of the smartest ran cities in the world. Its pretty easy to sell seeds to stupid tourists that are probably high while buying them.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 2, 2014)

Marketing doesn't equate quality. In fact, I'd argue it takes away from the process of actually creating strains (resources are always finite).

Great genetics speak for themselves, no marketing required. And I'd buy from Mr. Nice and Sensi before I'd buy any thing green house.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 2, 2014)

My money maker will be cut on sunday and holy shit the buds are gigantic and covered in resin, pretty impressed I think this will be my biggest yield ever.


----------



## Scroga (Oct 2, 2014)

So no report in 5 pages just racism from a Dutch member... awesome


----------



## Weedjesus420 (Jan 11, 2015)

OK. so the guy asked if anyone has grown MM, and i see is a bunch of bitching about GHS, i look at the people that cry about them and see no grows just the same post about how bad they are. did anyone answer this guys question? i thought this was a grow site not a cry with no proof site. sad


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 11, 2015)

Weedjesus420 said:


> OK. so the guy asked if anyone has grown MM, and i see is a bunch of bitching about GHS, i look at the people that cry about them and see no grows just the same post about how bad they are. did anyone answer this guys question? i thought this was a grow site not a cry with no proof site. sad


Weed Jesus has spoken


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 11, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> My money maker will be cut on sunday and holy shit the buds are gigantic and covered in resin, pretty impressed I think this will be my biggest yield ever.


How'd this turn out for you?


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I say its the best smoke ever


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 11, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> How'd this turn out for you?


Yield was great but the buds were not unfortunately, could be my growing techniques I am still just a beginner I would give it another chance...


----------



## sk12 (Jan 12, 2015)

Tried growing it last year and all seeds died, had some other decent ones but I was'nt as on top of my growing as I should have been.


----------



## xtranger420 (Jan 12, 2015)

Strain is alright I got a pack of 5 and only popped 3 so far , all of them the same phenotype but nothing too impressive , but it's actually a good yielder, I think I have one left somewhere in my current setup but since I always mix and forget where I place them it's a pain In the ass to find the seedling lol anyways it's not the best smoke nor the high lasts long enough but deff gives you a nice head/body high!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 12, 2015)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> " respectable growers" lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any growers on here getting buds as big as the ones in this video either. when everyone on the internet slams a company yet they still are in business how can that be? obviously tons of people are growing their gear and don't have a problem with it. maybe all these "respectable growers " on here get pissed off about stable genetics and the lack of hermie flowers.


Those plants have a very voody side to them the voody taste and smell they have, they will win the high times cannabis cup with their award winning voody genetics.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 12, 2015)

xtranger420 said:


> Strain is alright I got a pack of 5 and only popped 3 so far , all of them the same phenotype but nothing too impressive , but it's actually a good yielder, I think I have one left somewhere in my current setup but since I always mix and forget where I place them it's a pain In the ass to find the seedling lol anyways it's not the best smoke nor the high lasts long enough but deff gives you a nice head/body high!


Mine was couch lock city but not the best tasting, you were right about the yield tho I got about half a pound from one plant in my waterfarm, the main cola weighed over an oz. Here's a picture of the plant about a week before chop. Yield was massive, made a lot of great edibles with her and also got a nice slab of dabs from her as well.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 12, 2015)

Always a sacrifice of quantity at the expense of quality. 

What deficiency did you run into? 
I see you are using LED lights, so I can't imagine it's heat.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 12, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Always a sacrifice of quantity at the expense of quality.
> 
> What deficiency did you run into?
> I see you are using LED lights, so I can't imagine it's heat.


I over nuted that plant by accident (only second RDWC grow) and I ran into a calcium problem as well. I won't be going back to my RDWC system because my coco and organic plants taste so much better, I might try popping the rest of my money maker beans in organic and see if I can bring out some flavors I couldn't get with my hydro grow.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 12, 2015)

Thought so, reminded me of when I had some calcium problems but wasn't sure of because of the LED light effect.


----------



## xtranger420 (Jan 12, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Mine was couch lock city but not the best tasting, you were right about the yield tho I got about half a pound from one plant in my waterfarm, the main cola weighed over an oz. Here's a picture of the plant about a week before chop. Yield was massive, made a lot of great edibles with her and also got a nice slab of dabs from her as well.


Great job, I don't weight mine as is only for my self, but it was a good yield for sure, and mine was.more sativa , fat leaves and also light green compare to other strains I had at the time! Seems like their genetics aren't as stable as they claim they are !!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 12, 2015)

xtranger420 said:


> Great job, I don't weight mine as is only for my self, but it was a good yield for sure, and mine was.more sativa , fat leaves and also light green compare to other strains I had at the time! Seems like their genetics aren't as stable as they claim they are !!


My plant had a weird bud mutation the buds grew like catapillers check out this photo, I actually met arjan and franco at a local dispensary when I was growing this plant and asked Arjan about the weird catapiller genetic and he said it was my nutrients.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 12, 2015)

THE KING HAS ARRIVED!-


----------



## xtranger420 (Jan 12, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> My plant had a weird bud mutation the buds grew like catapillers check out this photo, I actually met arjan and franco at a local dispensary when I was growing this plant and asked Arjan about the weird catapiller genetic and he said it was my nutrients.


Lol nice, well if they do make one ! And back to their poor genetics, well I doubt it was your nutrients but who knows, I've had a few weird Phenotypes but only from ferminized seeds!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 12, 2015)

xtranger420 said:


> Lol nice, well if they do make one ! And back to their poor genetics, well I doubt it was your nutrients but who knows, I've had a few weird Phenotypes but only from ferminized seeds!


I highly doubt it was my nutrients(advanced nutrients) , i'm using those nutrients still now and my plants don't grow like mutants....pretty sure that is their genetics, that mutation really helped weight tho , those catapiller buds were very heavy and thick, plant also had a flat stem that looked mutant as well.


----------



## CareStaker (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice plant, IMO. Here she is at 40 days. She's started to swell up at 45, and is much fatter now. Looks like she'll be done by 60 days. I'd grow her again.


----------



## dieselman74 (Apr 25, 2015)

was gona buy moneymaker but after reading this i dont think sooo


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 11, 2015)

kermit2692 said:


> Don't give those fools your money man...


why are u bashing them? i got 5 autoskunk from them, they germinated in less than 24hrs,sporuted from earth at the same time and growing well in ther 37day.. explain to me why bashing?


----------



## weedenhanced (May 24, 2015)

Diskokobaja said:


> why are u bashing them? i got 5 autoskunk from them, they germinated in less than 24hrs,sporuted from earth at the same time and growing well in ther 37day.. explain to me why bashing?


Iam growing it right now and Iam impressed it's a fcking beast crystal city and smell wicked


----------



## narkush (May 24, 2015)

TheMystified420 said:


> I can't seem to find much for smoke reports, was wondering how it was; flavor, smell, high?


I've just planted one. Now I'm reading this on here, I wished I had not as I've got some other seeds.
Now its planted and sprouted, I'll see how it grows though and make my own mind up...


----------



## vostok (May 24, 2015)

These MM have been at the top of Herbies list for some time, I thinks hes been handed a bunch and can't get rid of them,
if you are familiar with GHS at all look for there very disappointing vids on youtube, about strain catchers or some mis directed advert crap, I seen them all thinking we can then get the seeds,
but didn't play out that way ...stay clear


----------



## narkush (May 24, 2015)

vostok said:


> These MM have been at the top of Herbies list for some time, I thinks hes been handed a bunch and can't get rid of them,
> if you are familiar with GHS at all look for there very disappointing vids on youtube, about strain catchers or some mis directed advert crap, I seen them all thinking we can then get the seeds,
> but didn't play out that way ...stay clear


Thanks bro...!


----------



## CareStaker (Jun 14, 2015)

I really don't care for the purveyors of these seeds but the plant I grew turned out quite nice. Smoke is real nice.


----------



## Nc87 (Jun 14, 2015)

CareStaker said:


> I really don't care for the purveyors of these seeds but the plant I grew turned out quite nice. Smoke is real nice.
> 
> View attachment 3439988
> View attachment 3439989


Great plant and nice nug man! I was gifted a cut of this and is now 10 days in. I hope she turns out like that..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## narkush (Jun 16, 2015)

Nc87 said:


> Great plant and nice nug man! I was gifted a cut of this and is now 10 days in. I hope she turns out like that..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


That's a nice plant and bud, CareStaker. 
Have you considered doing a smoke report on it, at least you have an objective standpoint and it would be very useful..?


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks and sounds like big bud


----------



## CareStaker (Jul 4, 2015)

narkush said:


> That's a nice plant and bud, CareStaker.
> Have you considered doing a smoke report on it, at least you have an objective standpoint and it would be very useful..?


Thanks kindly, narush. The quick down and dirty.....The one I had looked and grew more sativa than expected, given the parental lines, and it comes out in the smoke. She smells very fruity, grapey, with some topnotes of mild spice and sweet florals. There's not much underlying dankness, musk or skunk. When you light her up and inhale, the aromas translate directly to taste. The effect is immediate, and uplifting with and just the right amount of energy to not be buzzy. I can count to ten, and know that by the time I hit ten, I'll be smiling wide - every single time. The effect is long lasting, and does get a bit fuzzy minded as you go up the ladder, and will tire you out if you go to far. The energy component is greater than it is in any other 'Kush' I've had, but it has good balance with the other effects - good synergy. Great for daytime and nightime if doesd correctly. Easy to grow, vigorous, and the pheno I pulled is total headstash. It could just be a happy accident, but it's happy enough for me to toss the other two seeds I have on the next seed grow.

BDOGKush, I've never grown BigBud so I can't really say, sorry.


----------



## narkush (Jul 4, 2015)

CareStaker said:


> Thanks kindly, narush. The quick down and dirty.....The one I had looked and grew more sativa than expected, given the parental lines, and it comes out in the smoke. She smells very fruity, grapey, with some topnotes of mild spice and sweet florals. There's not much underlying dankness, musk or skunk. When you light her up and inhale, the aromas translate directly to taste. The effect is immediate, and uplifting with and just the right amount of energy to not be buzzy. I can count to ten, and know that by the time I hit ten, I'll be smiling wide - every single time. The effect is long lasting, and does get a bit fuzzy minded as you go up the ladder, and will tire you out if you go to far. The energy component is greater than it is in any other 'Kush' I've had, but it has good balance with the other effects - good synergy. Great for daytime and nightime if doesd correctly. Easy to grow, vigorous, and the pheno I pulled is total headstash. It could just be a happy accident, but it's happy enough for me to toss the other two seeds I have on the next seed grow.
> 
> BDOGKush, I've never grown BigBud so I can't really say, sorry.


Many thanks for that, friend, I must say out of the 6 fem. seeds I've germinated, the MM is far the vigorous of the bunch, nice plant, I know what to expect now...
I'm doing a KC Brains MindBender regular as well, if it turns out male, I might hit her with some of the pollen and see what turns up !.
Thanks....


----------



## Smokinjoe853 (Jul 24, 2015)

Actually some of the best nugs I've smoked in quite some time. I don't see what all these haters are talking about. I doubt most of them have even grown it before. What's not to like? I order Money maker critical kush and lemon kush.The money maker was the most dank and best producer. Every bean sprouted they grew with no problems at all and the shit got me baked. Actually one of my favorite strains for sure.theirs a good reason its top seller consistently and its not just because of the marketing. People seem to think arien is paying for the front page. fact is its just one of the best strains for the money. Hasa really high tolerance for nutes and grows like theirs no tomorrow.


----------



## narkush (Jul 24, 2015)

From what I have gathered, it's not so much the strain itself, its the breeder that seems to be the problem for some. 
Just my impression.


----------



## althor (Jul 24, 2015)

What? You mean a "new member" is here giving props to strainhunters!! Who would have expected that...


----------



## Smokinjoe853 (Jul 29, 2015)

althor said:


> What? You mean a "new member" is here giving props to strainhunters!! Who would have expected thany po


 yea because your rep and how many posts you have are a definitive indicator of your knowledge. I have quite a few accounts I create them quit often actually. I don't need upvotes and rep to try to show people how knowledgeable I am. Fact is I've grown for 12+ years. Bought from every major seed bank And never had any issues with greenhouse. Actually they have been some of my favs. I like money maker so much I still have it going. But I couldn't possibly be telling the truth because I'm a new member. Disregard everything you just read people.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 29, 2015)

After finishing my grow out I still have the money maker in the back of my mind , might not got the phenotype I wanted but I still want that purple hindu kush phenotype it's really pretty and smells great like berry. Don't got room in the grow to pop up the last 2 money maker seeds I have but does anyone else have any information on the hindu kush phenotype of money maker? It's really purple I seen some pictures of it, apparently there is 3 different phenos (skunk, hindu kush, and hybrid) I apparently got the hybrid pheno which is the biggest yielder but the least taste from what others have written on the net.


----------



## althor (Jul 30, 2015)

Smokinjoe853 said:


> yea because your rep and how many posts you have are a definitive indicator of your knowledge. I have quite a few accounts I create them quit often actually. I don't need upvotes and rep to try to show people how knowledgeable I am. Fact is I've grown for 12+ years. Bought from every major seed bank And never had any issues with greenhouse. Actually they have been some of my favs. I like money maker so much I still have it going. But I couldn't possibly be telling the truth because I'm a new member. Disregard everything you just read people.


You know multiple accounts can get you banned. You might not want to run around saying that.
And whatever you may want to say, it is common for "new" members to pimp GHS and their bullshit strains. If you have been around as long as you say, then you know that.

And there is very little doubt in my mind you are here simply to pimp your boy Arjan.


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 30, 2015)

I have read almost nothing but positive reviews about this strain from people that have grown it. That is kind of surprising given most people's opinion about the breeder. I may have to pop one at some point.


----------



## Smokinjoe853 (Jul 30, 2015)

althor said:


> You know multiple accounts can get you banned. You might not want to run around saying that.
> And whatever you may want to say, it is common for "new" members to pimp GHS and their bullshit strains. If you have been around as long as you say, then you know that.
> 
> And there is very little doubt in my mind you are here simply to pimp your boy A.


 not sure where your going with this. So your telling me my opinion on something is wrong? That's like you saying your fav color is green and me telling you your full of shit. You have no argument here. I've had great success with GHS never had a dud never had hermies and the smoke was surpringly good. actually ended up singing their praises. See where I'm going with this? It's my opinion not yours. If you've had a bad experience with GHS then say so and stay off my nuts.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jul 30, 2015)

Ya, stay off his nuts.


----------



## Smokinjoe853 (Jul 30, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I have read almost nothing but positive reviews about this strain from people that have grown it. That is kind of surprising given most people's opinion about the breeder. I may have to pop one at some point.


Yea they do get trashed alot. I admit I don't care for their personalitys. But yea that's what I did just decided to give them a go. The only reason I bought from them the 1st time was because after buying the seeds I wanted I had just enough money on my card for money maker.since then I've tried lemon haze and jack herer both Were pretty good but I still liked mm better. I'm not saying GHS is at the bleeding edge or the best of the best but I've been pretty impressed. All I used to hear was stay away from ghs Hermie city. But I never had any issues on that front.


----------



## resinhead (Jul 30, 2015)

I never would have bought greenhouse seeds, but my girlfriend made me get a single SLH, and it pleasantly surprised me. 
True Story.


----------



## narkush (Jul 31, 2015)

resinhead said:


> I never would have bought greenhouse seeds, but my girlfriend made me get a single SLH, and it pleasantly surprised me.
> True Story.


I only got them because cash was a bit tight at the time, I got their White Lemon too, but haven't planted it yet. I'm aware of the controversy GH/SH can generate among some growers and have tried to stay WELL clear of those issues, weed potency, quality and growing issues are my only interest.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Aug 3, 2015)

my first grow was autoskunk from strain hunters and one freebiee superhash from pyramidS,,
i had lots of mistakes overwatering,phlockdown,nute burn, and i got 280gr from 5 plants of super skunk, and from superhash got 55gr..


----------



## ganjaguy66 (Aug 18, 2015)

I wasted my money buying the Money Maker seeds and tried growing indoors and outdoors. All of the plants had major genetic defects. Strain Hunters need to spend more time on their genetics and less time on hype. I'm sticking with TGA Subcool, Barney"s Farm and Rare Dankness.


----------



## xxMissxx (Aug 20, 2015)

Mmmmm I'm loving this strain by Strain Hunters........ "White Lemon" was spectacular last season ...... and now I am head over heals for this "Afgooey"... it smells like heavenly nuggets already!


----------



## resinhead (Aug 20, 2015)

resinhead said:


> I never would have bought greenhouse seeds, but my girlfriend made me get a single SLH, and it pleasantly surprised me.
> True Story.



This was from my single seed. The flowers were resinous, terpy, and robust. 6-7 oz out of a five gallon enriched soil pot. The growing environment was far from ideal.


----------



## narkush (Aug 25, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> Mmmmm I'm loving this strain by Strain Hunters........ "White Lemon" was spectacular last season ...... and now I am head over heals for this "Afgooey"... it smells like heavenly nuggets already!
> View attachment 3482818


I've got a couple of WL seeds ans a White Strawberry Skunk, going to plant the WL next grow.. Nice to hear you had good luck with it..


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 25, 2015)

You know why they named the strain money maker? Not because it is supposed to make you money but they knew people would throw their money out and they would just catch it all and put it in the bank.

Green House Seeds, they play the game hard, they play it cruel, and they stay dirty.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

wonder if i got any of these in my freebie stash.
i'd love to grow MM... just to see for myself.

im a huge fan of afghan & hindu kush.



CareStaker said:


> Nice plant, IMO. Here she is at 40 days. She's started to swell up at 45, and is much fatter now. Looks like she'll be done by 60 days. I'd grow her again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384415 View attachment 3384416 View attachment 3384417


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

i did their jack herer , was meh... & i mean "meh !"

their lemon skunk is from dna, which is from the usa.
so its not accurate to call LS a greenhouse strain.

these "seed maker" guys all trade clones in the EU.

i had an old old cut of GWS pass by a friend ...1998-1999 ....for sure shit was bomb.

never bought their beans.
but a freebie for play time is always nice.


----------



## xxMissxx (Aug 29, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i did their jack herer , was meh... & i mean "meh !"
> 
> their lemon skunk is from dna, which is from the usa.
> so its not accurate to call LS a greenhouse strain.
> ...


Oh la lah I absolutely have never seen better weed than outdoor jacks.... 
My *Jack Herers*
are Giants!
And smelling spicy sweet!
YUM yum yum - xxxmissxxx


----------



## Mr black thumb (Oct 15, 2015)

narkush said:


> I've just planted one. Now I'm reading this on here, I wished I had not as I've got some other seeds.
> Now its planted and sprouted, I'll see how it grows though and make my own mind up...


Hey hows the money maker doing just sprouted 4 any info would be great.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 26, 2016)

I have 3 moneymakers in hydro, about 2 wks into flower, mainlined for 8 stalks each.... innernode spacing is close and they are already starting to smell....


----------



## Mr black thumb (Jan 26, 2016)

I harvested mine on Jan 12, started 4 on Oct 15 started flower November 12 and finished with a little over 9 ounces of good tight nugs I was gonna order more but Herbie's is sold out atm. Good all around plant the smell of goodness will get much worse lol


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 26, 2016)

Mr black thumb said:


> I harvested mine on Jan 12, started 4 on Oct 15 started flower November 12 and finished with a little over 9 ounces of good tight nugs I was gonna order more but Herbie's is sold out atm. Good all around plant the smell of goodness will get much worse lol


Good to know mr black. That is what I am growing for, quality. It looks/smells good so far. The only possible neg I've notice was that one plant was more vigorous and had a little more node spacing. I guess I'll find out in a few weeks if it tries to outgrow my tent.


----------



## Mr black thumb (Jan 26, 2016)

You will be pleased lots of people talk shit about strain hunters but they put a smile on my face


----------



## Mr black thumb (Jan 26, 2016)

If you Google co2 generator there is a little self contained unit that holds a 8x8 room at 1200 ppm like 40 bucks and lasts 2 months they love it


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 27, 2016)

Co2 generator..... I'll google it, thanks. Only problem is I'm running an hps and need to have the exhaust fan on much of the time to pull out the heat. I wonder if switching to LED with co2 would give much better quality than with the hps and no co2?


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 27, 2016)

CareStaker said:


> Thanks kindly, narush. The quick down and dirty.....The one I had looked and grew more sativa than expected, given the parental lines, and it comes out in the smoke. She smells very fruity, grapey, with some topnotes of mild spice and sweet florals. There's not much underlying dankness, musk or skunk. When you light her up and inhale, the aromas translate directly to taste. The effect is immediate, and uplifting with and just the right amount of energy to not be buzzy. I can count to ten, and know that by the time I hit ten, I'll be smiling wide - every single time. The effect is long lasting, and does get a bit fuzzy minded as you go up the ladder, and will tire you out if you go to far. The energy component is greater than it is in any other 'Kush' I've had, but it has good balance with the other effects - good synergy. Great for daytime and nightime if doesd correctly. Easy to grow, vigorous, and the pheno I pulled is total headstash. It could just be a happy accident, but it's happy enough for me to toss the other two seeds I have on the next seed grow.
> 
> BDOGKush, I've never grown BigBud so I can't really say, sorry.


I think its the hair your smoking .umust have a dog


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 27, 2016)

Smokinjoe853 said:


> yea because your rep and how many posts you have are a definitive indicator of your knowledge. I have quite a few accounts I create them quit often actually. I don't need upvotes and rep to try to show people how knowledgeable I am. Fact is I've grown for 12+ years. Bought from every major seed bank And never had any issues with greenhouse. Actually they have been some of my favs. I like money maker so much I still have it going. But I couldn't possibly be telling the truth because I'm a new member. Disregard everything you just read people.


its not that u new u talking it up,like u found the foutian of youth


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 27, 2016)

I am growing my last money maker seed, looks like I got the sativa phenotype, last run I got the indica, more updates to follow.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I am growing my last money maker seed, looks like I got the sativa phenotype, last run I got the indica, more updates to follow.


I'll post some updates too. One of my 3 is outgrowing the others.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 13, 2016)

This is the best out of my three moneymakers. They have been in flower 31 days. The smell is good but I don't see a lot of trics yet.......They still have a long ways to go tho.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 13, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I am growing my last money maker seed, looks like I got the sativa phenotype, last run I got the indica, more updates to follow.


I have 3 moneymakers, 1 looks more indica with thicker stems and the other 2 are more wispy like sativa.


----------



## Mr black thumb (Feb 13, 2016)

Lookin real good.. I just ordered more gonna put some outdoors guerilla style should be great, real good all around plant.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 13, 2016)

MuckyDucky said:


> I have 3 moneymakers, 1 looks more indica with thicker stems and the other 2 are more wispy like sativa.


I grew 2 so far, both were more sativa dominate leaf structure wise but had nice big indica bud structure with an indica high.


----------



## CareStaker (Feb 13, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> I think its the hair your smoking .umust have a dog


Sounds like sour grapes man. You might need a hit of that dog hair.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 13, 2016)

Mr black thumb said:


> Lookin real good.. I just ordered more gonna put some outdoors guerilla style should be great, real good all around plant.


They are suppose to do great in a guerilla grow. Are you going to do clones?


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 13, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I grew 2 so far, both were more sativa dominate leaf structure wise but had nice big indica bud structure with an indica high.


Yea, same here. The upper leaves are long and thin but the node spacing is 3 inches maximum. I'm curious about the smoke.


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 13, 2016)

LOL I have dogs that's why I c


----------



## Mr black thumb (Feb 13, 2016)

Actually I just grew a couple out had great yields with them picked them on the 12th of Jan put them in the dark for 24 hours and placed them back in veg about a month later pow little shits are growing like crazy I usually don't reveg but I had to with these, I bought a 32 spot ez-cloner just for this plant gonna clone the hell out of it... Lol


----------



## CareStaker (Feb 13, 2016)

The smoke on the sativa dom pheno was excellent. 

It's a cat Thumper, but no hard feelings. Maybe I need a hit.


----------



## DG1959 (Feb 25, 2016)

Just harvested about a week ago + just trimmed and put in the jars with a boveda.. definitely a great plant... the buds are so sweet.. finger hash is fucking WOW!..waste not, want not. . yup, I am BAKED!


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 26, 2016)

I got 1 money maker going right now, great structure again, hope this one got a little more flavor than the last. Going 100% organic.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 26, 2016)

I have 3 Moneymakers in a 2x4 ft tent, in hydro, in flower for 44 days. They have a very pronounced fruity smell and they're very sticky. I quick dried & sampled some and I was surprised that they did not have a strong chlorophyll taste and it did pack a wallop!


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 9, 2016)

My moneymakers are at 56 days flower. They are not quite ready yet, maybe another 2 wks or so, but compared to my other grows this stuff is sticky, scissors gum up fast just pruning them. I dried a small upper bud and tested it. I think it might be too strong though. I didn't intend to get this stoned this early in the day.....I never knew that could be a problem..


----------



## Mr black thumb (Mar 9, 2016)

Lookin real nice ,It's really good smoke...


----------



## Diskokobaja (Mar 18, 2016)

p


MuckyDucky said:


> My moneymakers are at 56 days flower. They are not quite ready yet, maybe another 2 wks or so, but compared to my other grows this stuff is sticky, scissors gum up fast just pruning them. I dried a small upper bud and tested it. I think it might be too strong though. I didn't intend to get this stoned this early in the day.....I never knew that could be a problem..View attachment 3627543 View attachment 3627544


which led do u use?


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 18, 2016)

Diskokobaja said:


> p
> 
> which led do u use?


Galaxyhydro 300w
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00INM0750?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00

First time using LED so I can't compare but 2 of these would really light up my 2x4 ft tent. Right now I am using the LED on one side and a 400w hps on the other.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Mar 19, 2016)

i had a similar idea..


----------



## VANNELLE (Mar 19, 2016)

Had a moneymaker that started as a 3 leaf plant and continued to make 3 internodes instead of 2.
Actually it did 2 internodes followed by one, and again two internodes, one, two, Really close together.
Was suprised to see this one made so mutch more internodes compared to the others, so i made a clone.
Revegged it outside in a 14 liter container.


Endresult was a lot of litte buds, aprox. 50% more compared to the others.
great smell, bag-appeal and semi-unique taste off its own.
Reminds me of a 90's strain called K2.

did not took any more clones from this pheno... so it's gone.

only have these pics left.
 

few weeks later


Would have been a great motherplant(s)for clones. genuine moneymaker.


----------



## Mr black thumb (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey you in the US? I've looked everywhere for good square pots can't find any and if so it's like 5 bucks a bucket


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 19, 2016)

althor said:


> It goes much deeper than an annoying attitude. This guy has purposefully seeded up landrace crops so he can be the only one to have the originals. Can't possibly support someone with such low morality.


Not like he gave seeds to every single farmer you walk into the wrong farm as Arjan you bet your ass he will get held for ransom so his genetics did not destroy the landrace that must be a joke. Lol, guy visited maybe 5 farmers in India and his genetics might be present for a few years but they do nothing but open pollination in India so anything with a dash of Greenhouse genetics is so watered down you would never know. 

Then Jamaica and those islands they are full of Skunk and various other Dutch, Canadian and American genetics. So no problem with their gene pool and Columbia is probably the richest of all them countries you know they have bought seeds before. Even one guy from Argentina was growing Mr. Nice seeds he purchased himself. Don't be so naive shits been cross pollinated for 1,000's of years they may not pay DJ Short prices for seeds but they damn sure buy seeds Thailand as well I remember some people say they where from Thailand good luck finding pure landrace anywhere one guy buys a pack of seeds and open pollination then hands them to friends it's how weed conquered the earth.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 19, 2016)

Diskokobaja said:


> i had a similar idea..


The extra light really seems to help. I noticed the plants grow a little different under the LED side. The plants are almost ready and pistils have shrunk down more on the LED side but still green and foxtailing on the hps side. The led side looks better to me. I swapped the lights around to see if it would even out the grow.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 21, 2016)

Well, I had to harvest the moneymakers. They were ready but I could have left them a little longer. The harvest is the best I have ever done for weight and appearance but I can't say it was because of the genetics. I made some major changes in my nutes and I added a 300w led to the 2x4ft tent along with my 400w hps. Man, that was really a lot of light and the plants loved it. I also trained them as an 8 head manifold. Trimming was super easy except for being so sticky. I just left the popcorn on the stems and will make oil out of it later.

This was one plant.
 

This is most of the colas.
 

and a closeup.


----------



## VANNELLE (Mar 21, 2016)

[QUOTE="Hey you in the US? I've looked everywhere for good square pots can't find any and if so it's like 5 bucks a bucket[/QUOTE]

I'm from the Netherlands.
This kind off container is very populair overhere. , it's available from 11 liter to 16 liter. depending on the height. We call them 'bato's' because thats the company that makes them.

they measure 25 cm x 25 cm ;so you can fit 16 of them on a square meter. they cost about $1,50 each.

@MuckyDucky : enjoy the smoke! i'm still smoking some moneymaker these days, got a few buds left, and wow, what a smooth smoke it is, when its cured for 9 months.
Here's a moneymaker x Lowrider 2, a friend visited me with a male LR2 last year, and he virtilized 1 bud from the 'superinternode pheno' moneymaker shown before.
This gave me 11 seeds.
smells kinda like moneymaker ( and some of the nutty smell from LR2 ) , with the autoflower genes from her lowrider 2 daddy.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 21, 2016)

VANNELLE said:


> [QUOTE="Hey you in the US? I've looked everywhere for good square pots can't find any and if so it's like 5 bucks a bucket


I'm from the Netherlands.
This kind off container is very populair overhere. , it's available from 11 liter to 16 liter. depending on the height. We call them 'bato's' because thats the company that makes them.

they measure 25 cm x 25 cm ;so you can fit 16 of them on a square meter. they cost about $1,50 each.

@MuckyDucky : enjoy the smoke! i'm still smoking some moneymaker these days, got a few buds left, and wow, what a smooth smoke it is, when its cured for 9 months.
Here's a moneymaker x Lowrider 2, a friend visited me with a male LR2 last year, and he virtilized 1 bud from the 'superinternode pheno' moneymaker shown before.
This gave me 11 seeds.
smells kinda like moneymaker ( and some of the nutty smell from LR2 ) , with the autoflower genes from her lowrider 2 daddy. View attachment 3637446[/QUOTE]

Either mine had almost no chlorophyll taste when I sampled it green or I burnt my taste buds off again.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 15, 2016)

I scored a free mom of Money Maker, and it is the stinkiest plant in veg!
Her clones should be ready soon, so mom is going to be flowered.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 16, 2016)

what yield should i espect in 18l pots without trening?


----------



## Tia Marie (Feb 4, 2017)

kermit2692 said:


> Don't give those fools your money man...


----------



## Tia Marie (Feb 4, 2017)

ShazMo09 said:


> Yeh, I was gonna buy some beans the other day and noticed they were all over the place on Herbies. Was curious but I think I will give them a miss...


I am so glad to hear the same thing I just experienced a few months ago; I still have 2 of their beans left and am afraid to try the rest. First of all, the one plant I did of the money maker was deformed as all get out .The leaf that came in was 3 sided and the second nodes from the top grew like an upside down xmas tree, I had to throw it out, I didn't want to take it any further. But the thing I have found after trying Herbies is the same,half of everything I grew were hermie's and I will never pollute my rooms like that again. The one's that didn't were really good, but I can't come up with the confidence to try any more. I did feel like a fool giving my money to them


----------



## Jdcollins86 (Jun 10, 2017)

Don't waste your money on thes beans I just finished yesterday and the she Hermed on me in the last week. Beautiful plant though..


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jun 14, 2017)

Great looking plant! If it it didn't herm until the last week it wouldn't make beans would it? I grew it a year ago, huge arm length colas, no herms and pretty sticky but those seeds were probably from another batch. I spent a bunch of money on some fem girl scout cookies this year, planted 3, and all were male!


----------



## Jdcollins86 (Jun 14, 2017)

MuckyDucky said:


> Great looking plant! If it it didn't herm until the last week it wouldn't make beans would it? I grew it a year ago, huge arm length colas, no herms and pretty sticky but those seeds were probably from another batch. I spent a bunch of money on some fem girl scout cookies this year, planted 3, and all were male!


Thanks man I appreciate it. I ment 2 weeks I was stoned when I posted.... I'm not sure on how long it takes them to produce seeds. Every single calyx has a tiny little seed, about the size of the ball from a pen.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Oct 21, 2018)

MuckyDucky said:


> Well, I had to harvest the moneymakers. They were ready but I could have left them a little longer. The harvest is the best I have ever done for weight and appearance but I can't say it was because of the genetics. I made some major changes in my nutes and I added a 300w led to the 2x4ft tent along with my 400w hps. Man, that was really a lot of light and the plants loved it. I also trained them as an 8 head manifold. Trimming was super easy except for being so sticky. I just left the popcorn on the stems and will make oil out of it later.
> 
> This was one plant.
> View attachment 3637403
> ...


whats the leaf to calyx ratio like on this strain? i hate a strain if its leafy and a pain in the ass to grow no matter how stoned it gets me i wont grow it again.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

Kygiacomo said:


> whats the leaf to calyx ratio like on this strain? i hate a strain if its leafy and a pain in the ass to grow no matter how stoned it gets me i wont grow it again.


I ran it before. It was a bit leafy. Not too potent. Flavor and euphoria was good on one of the phenos. Hashy and berry. Looked like the pics above. Overall very easy to grow.


----------



## Freedom Club (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi, I know.. old topic etc but I just want to share experience.

I bought 5 seeds, all 5 germinated with no problem (put in water for 24hours after they sunk i use the paper-towel method until the root is about 2cm and then put them in jiffys)

very uniform growth, very fat round and very foxtailing headbud, the sidebuds are more of triangle/christmas tree shape. It stays very small but I dont veg it for long (2 weeks from germination). Done 2 runs now with all 5 plants and their first generation offsprings. I grow with amare se300 (315watts) and I get about 50g per plant when I put 4 of them under one light. Very reliable performing strain. I also got seeds from one but it didnt trouble me. I will grow them out outside this year.

If you can get your hands on the strain I recommend it, just to have it. I will keep it around for long, in a small corner somewhere in the back. Just saw yesterday the seeds are not available anymore and I am glad I got some. Dont know if they will come back.

Have a nice weekend

PS mine is not very leafy, easy to trim. But i dont do lst them i keep the natural form and defoliate while flowering bit by bit so at harvest most leaves are gone already

edit again: i dont understand what the people on this last page say about hermies, I dont see it that way and they dont pollute the grow room.. its not like they can make other plants turn seedy..


----------

